# Tenodesis, Peroneus Brevis to Peroneus Longus



## coderguy1939 (Sep 22, 2008)

Surgeon "peroneus brevis was tenodesed to the peroneus longus proximally and distally to torn peroneus longus tendon".  Can't find a code for tenodesis in this area but did find tendon transfer 27690, but that includes muscle redirection.  These two tendons are right next to each other.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Sep 22, 2008)

You have the right idea! I would use 27691.  Your surgeon indicated "...brevis was tenodesed to the peroneus longus proximally and distally..." (redirected the brevis to the longus proximally and distally). Add on 27692 if another tendon was transferred.


----------



## mbort (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree with Patricia


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 23, 2008)

THank for the help.


----------

